# NRW-CTF-Cup 2010



## asc09 (13. Dezember 2009)

07.03.2010 - RSC Dinslaken
03.04.2010 - RSV Grefrath
25.04.2010 - SV Essen-Steele
02.05.2010 - ASC 09 Dortmund - Mountainbike
09.05.2010 - Haardbiker
27.06.2010 - Sturmvogel Essen
24.07.2010 - DJK Adler Bottrop

www.nrw-ctf-cup.de


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Dezember 2009)

ich muss sagen das die Termine dieses Jahr wirklich bescheiden gelegt sind
am Dortmund, Marl und Essen Sturmvogel Lauf sind auch CC Rennen des SKS NRW Cups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (18. Dezember 2009)

Wahlhelfer oder CTF Haardbiker....

CTF Haardbiker oder Wahlhelfer....


----------



## asc09 (21. Februar 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich muss sagen das die Termine dieses Jahr wirklich bescheiden gelegt sind
> am Dortmund, Marl und Essen Sturmvogel Lauf sind auch CC Rennen des SKS NRW Cups



Leider war eine Terminüberschneidung nicht zu vermeiden.


----------



## asc09 (21. Februar 2010)

DER NRW-CTF-CUP 2010.

NRW DREHT AUF. SEIEN SIE DABEI!

NRW wird im Jahr 2010 für alle Mountainbiker der Region noch attraktiver als je zuvor. 

An 7 ausgewählten und reizvollen Orten NRWs werden zwischen dem 7. März und dem 24. Juli 2010 Country-Touren Fahrten veranstaltet.

Im letzten Jahr waren es 4.600 Biker, die an ähnlichen Events in NRW teilgenommen haben. 2010 werden diese Zahlen mit Sicherheit übertroffen.

Teilnehmer, die an mindestens 5 Veranstaltungen dieser Serie teilgenommen haben, erhalten besondere Auszeichnungen

Die 3 Teams, die nach Beendigung der Serie die meisten Teilnehmer an den Start gebracht haben, erhalten einen Kristall-Pokal!

Mehr Infos auf:
www.nrw-ctf-cup.de


----------



## Honigblume (24. März 2010)

Dann eben doch CTF.


----------



## asc09 (11. April 2010)

*14. RuhrpottBiker Mounty-Tour am 25. April 2010*

Am malerisch an der Ruhr gelegenen Schwimmbad des Vereins SV Steele 11, dessen Radsportabteilung die CTF ausrichtet, geht es los. Zum Eingewöhnen erst einmal an der Ruhr Richtung Horst entlang, überqueren die Biker diese um sich den ersten knackigen und technischen Anstiegen Richtung Burgaltendorf zu stellen. 

Nach der ersten Streckenteilung führt der Weg über zahlreiche kleine Trails in Richtung Kupferdreh, wo es quer über das Gelände des ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatzes geht. Nach einer anspruchsvollen Abfahrt Richtung Asbachtal mit anschließender Bachdurchquerung streift die CTF dann das Velberter Stadtgebiet, ehe sie sich im Wald des Hespertals zum letzten Mal teilt. Während die mittlere Runde (ca. 800 HM) auf gemäßigtem Terrain Richtung Baldeneysee und zurück nach Steele führt, beginnt auf der großen Runde jetzt der Spaß erst richtig. Fast 1.000 HM und weitere 35 km gilt es jetzt auf der ronda grande noch zu bewältigen. Auf steilen Auffahrten und Top-Downhills wird jeder MTB-Freak seine Freude haben. 

Durch die Stadteile Kettwig und Werden vorbei am Wetteramt erreicht der oft schon müde Sportler den Hammer, einen kurzen über 30 % steilen Anstieg im Heissiwald. Zum Glück gibt es kurz zuvor oberhalb der Straußenfarm noch eine letzte Verpflegungsstelle, die man keinesfalls auslassen sollte. Anschließend folgt die Route weiteren Wurzel- und Schottertrails, wobei fast alle Gäste jedes Jahr aufs Neue überrascht sind, dass es den Ruhrpottbikern immer wieder gelingt, noch neue Wege zu finden. 

Durch den Stadtwald über den Schellenberger Wald ist das Ziel schon fast in greifbarer Nähe, doch eine kleine Richtungsänderung zwingt die MTB´ler noch einmal auf weitere 100 HM. Durch den Steeler Stadtgarten geht es dann im Downhill bis zum Ziel, wo kulinarische Spezialitäten der Region zu Top-Preisen die von ca. 65 km und rd. 1.800 HM leeren Speicher wieder füllen. 

http://www.ruhrpottbiker.de/


----------



## asc09 (29. April 2010)

*4. Veranstaltung des NRW-CTF-Cup 2010*

Im Mai 2010 steht in Dortmund zum achten Mal ein echtes Highlight für Mountainbiker auf dem Programm: Am Sonntag, 02.05.2010, steigt in Dortmund-Aplerbeck der 8. Ruhrgebiets-Mountainbike-Marathon.
Eingebettet ist die Veranstaltung in die 17. Aplerbecker-Country-Tourenfahrt. Dabei warten die drei traditionellen Strecken durch den südlichen Dortmunder Stadtwald (25 km, 36 km mit 560 Höhenmetern, 57 km mit 810 Höhenmetern)  und zum siebenten Mal eine Marathon-Distanz. 90 km gilt es dabei zu bewältigen; rund 1400 Höhenmeter sind zu überwinden.
Dieser 8. Ruhrgebiets-Marathon führt die Teilnehmer durch den südlichen Dortmunder Stadtwald und das Ruhrtal und wird vom Bund Deutscher Radfahrer ausgerichtet.
Treffpunkt für alle Mountainbiker ist der Schulhof der Adolf-Schulte-Schule im Schulzentrum Aplerbeck in der Schweizer Allee. (neben dem Aplerbecker Hallenbad).
Start für den Marathon ist von 9:00 Uhr bis 10:00 Uhr, für die übrigen Strecken von 10:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr. Kontrollstellen mit Verpflegung werden eingerichtet und auch im Start- und Zielbereich wird für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt sein.
Je nach den gefahrenen Kilometern können Wertungskartenfahrer bis zu 5 Punkte erfahren. Die drei größten Gruppen / Mannschaften bei Marathon bzw. bei der CTF werden mit Pokalen geehrt.
Alle die Spaß am Mountainbikefahren haben, sind zu dieser Veranstaltung eingeladen. Diese Veranstaltung ist offen für alle Hobbyfahrer, es ist keine Vereinszugehörigkeit erforderlich.

Achtung Streckenänderung!
Folgende Streckenlängen wurden bei den Genehmigungsbehörden beantragt:
102 km - 1850 Hm
67 km - 1150 Hm
47 km - 800 Hm 

Aktuelle Infos aus: www.ruhrgebiets-marathon.de


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. April 2010)

man kann sich jetzt am Sonntag noch für den Marathon anmelden, 
jetzt kann uns nur noch das Wetter abhalten, , oder der Maigang am Samstag


----------



## Tinka87 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich bike seit ca. 3 Wochen *g*, habe mich aber dennoch von meinem Freund überreden lassen, am kommenden Sonntag die CTF Haardbike mit zu fahren, natürlich nur die kleine Runde (für den Anfang sicherlich schwer genug).
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps für mich?

LG


----------



## nope 75 (6. Mai 2010)

Tinka87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bike seit ca. 3 Wochen *g*, habe mich aber dennoch von meinem Freund überreden lassen, am kommenden Sonntag die CTF Haardbike mit zu fahren, natürlich nur die kleine Runde (für den Anfang sicherlich schwer genug).
> Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps für mich?
> 
> LG



Hallo, jedenfalls sich nicht verrückt machen lassen wenn man gerade in einer Abfahrt ist und von hinten Gedrängelt wird. Habe ich in Essen Steele erlebt wo Frau dann zur Seite gefahren ist um Platz zu machen. Hab mich echt schon Fremdgeschämt für denn Pe**er. Es ist ja schließlich kein Rennen. Viel Spass dabei und gutes Durchkommen.

Gruß nope75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (23. Juni 2010)

Termin: So, 27.06.2010 
Titel: 2te Stormbird CTF 
km: 55/35 
Punkte: 3/2 
Veranstalter: RV Sturmvogel Essen 1919 e.V. 
Landesverband: NRW 
Startort: Ardey-Platz 1
45134 Essen-Rellinghausen 
Startplatz: Albert-Einstein-Schule 
Startzeit: 08:00-10:00 
Zusatz: - 
RTF-Nr: 1993 

Verantwortlicher: Jörg Schulz 
Strasse: Wintershove 8 
PLZ: 45141 
Wohnort: Essen 
Telefon: 01 57/74 16 04 44 
EMail: [email protected] 
Internet: www.sturmvogel-essen.de


----------

